# Bajo Electrico Ibanez sr300



## maranto87 (Mar 27, 2012)

Les platico mi triste caso, tengo un Bajo eléctrico Ibanez activo , resulta que un día note que el capuchón de la pila de 9V (la pila cuadrada), estaba muy flojo hasta que se le desoldo un cable, y el otro ya estaba flojo, entonces decidi, desoldar los dos y volverlos a soldar, debo ser sincero , no tuve el debido cuidado y los soldé ALREVEZ !! el negro en el positivo y viceversa , lo note como a los 3 min , ya que la pila se calento, entonces los volvi a poner en orden , y el bajo ya no suena !! y la pila se calienta demasiado.

Supongo que esta en corto , que la pila se calienta por que esta regresando el voltaje !!

Y para variar mi multimetro se volvió loco, pienso comprar uno de mejor calidad.

espero y me puedan asesorar.

gracias y saludos !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2012)

Aunque sea una foto de la plaqueta ! 

*Frente y dorso de muy buena definición* , nada de fotitos de celular 

Saludos !


----------



## maranto87 (Mar 27, 2012)

Muchas gracias DOSMETROS ! , mañana mismo tengo pensado ir por mi multimetro nuevo , para testear los potenciometros , y tengo un fuerte presentimiento que pueda ser el Jack , ya que la masa(cable negro de la pila) , va hacia un extremo de el.

Colegas bajistas me han comentado que puede ser un cable suelto , pero ya revise todos y como lo dije en el post, el bajo funcionaba a la perfeccion mi error fue ponerle la pila alrevez.

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2012)

Yo veo mal o tienes varios componentes "Explotados"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2012)

Mmmmm , me parece que es una "pintura" negra


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mmmmm , me parece que es una "pintura" negra



O tal vez algo como goma-espuma pegada


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 28, 2012)

si es goma que traen de protección como cubierta no importa. El tema de la placa los pines de los cable te dicen donde puede estar el problema tiene una áreas criticas terrible en los cable  a poner el tester en diodo y medir todo lo que es semiconductores y si todos están bien el integrado de 8 pines esta en la ruina

saludos


----------



## maranto87 (Mar 28, 2012)

Si lo que se ve es como dice SSTC , es una goma que trae de proteccion, entonces como  ven sera que el integrado se fundio !! y si se fundio que podria hacer como alternativa saludos !!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2012)

¿ Sabés medir semiconductores con el tester ?


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 28, 2012)

Hola.

Creo el integrado pasó a mejor vida, mira el código porque creo que vas a tener que comprar uno.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## maranto87 (Abr 1, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Sabés medir semiconductores con el tester ?



No lo se  lo investigare





elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Creo el integrado pasó a mejor vida, mira el código porque creo que vas a tener que comprar uno.
> 
> ...



Ya tengo mi Multimetro nuevo estuve midiendo todos los potenciometros y se encuentran en orden.

el codigo del CI es  TL062C

seran muy caros ?? y el problema es que es de soldadura de montaje superficial 



Como puedo saber que el circuito integrado ya no sirve antes de retirarlo ?? saludos


----------



## zopilote (Abr 1, 2012)

Tendras que cambiar tu integrado, y lo tendras que pedir alguna tienda, el precio es entre 0.25 dolares a 2 dolar, y tendras que agregar el costo de envio, entre 6 dolares.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 1, 2012)

Hola.

Pon la batería, y mide el voltaje en cada terminal del circuito integrado (con respecto al menos de la batería o tierra).
Publica cuanto mide cada terminal.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## maranto87 (Abr 3, 2012)

Hola amigos , hoy fui al paraíso de la electrónica (asi se llama la plaza) , y ya encontré el CI que lleva la placa, pero ya de regreso venia pensando , que como le puse la pila alrevez , no habrá tronado alguna resistencia de esas SMD , tengo pensado limpiar toda la placa antes de empezar a trabajar , con que sera mas recomendable con Thiner o con alcohol isopropilico

Quiero limpiarla para quitarle todos los restos de goma ( la goma que lo protegia , las cosillas negras que se ven )

saludos



Me imagino que también aplica para las resistencias SMD 

 Si el multímetro marca infinito, la resistencia está abierta. Si marca cero (0), la resistencia está en corto.


----------



## zopilote (Abr 3, 2012)

No es probable, las resistencias de los opams son del orden de los kilohmios, sino habria largado humo.
Y el opam TL062 tiene conectado sin diodo alguno a la bateria, si fue invertida, se hecho a perder.


----------



## maranto87 (Abr 3, 2012)

zopilote dijo:


> No es probable, las resistencias de los opams son del orden de los kilohmios, sino habria largado humo.
> Y el opam TL062 tiene conectado sin diodo alguno a la bateria, si fue invertida, se hecho a perder.



Gracias, como quiera los cheque , pero ahora al parecer un condensador esta mal , ya que puse el multimetro en continuidad , y pasa ( por lo que se, si hay continuidad , esta en corto).

lo pongo en la imagen encerrado





lo que dice el componente SMD es

http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...77912_100000860962349_1007792_247700202_n.jpg


Por cierto limpie la placa con alcohol isopropilico (con un pincel) , pero antes de eso ya marcaba falla

saludos y gracias infinitas !

La limpie con mucho cuidado para removerle toda la goma pegada que tenia


----------



## maranto87 (Abr 3, 2012)

Alguien sabe que componente es el que encierro en la imagen , ya me confundi


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 3, 2012)

es un diodo (un semiconductor que que funciona como valvula) tira el codigo en google a ver qeu dice!!!


----------



## maranto87 (Abr 4, 2012)

pense que era un condensador , busque la medidia que segun era de un micro faradio , lo medi con mi capacimetro y si dio !!! y medi el que tengo malo y pues si no dio el valor y estaba muy por debajo !

como lo comente esque el que esta encerrado tiene continuidad y los igualitos a el no , entonces mañana lo voy a ir a comprar para remplazarlo , pero quiero saber bien para pedirlo bien


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 4, 2012)

Aunque puede ser un capacito de tantalio de 1µF tambien esta la posibilidad si la franja es blanca puede que sea un capacitor las gris es un diodo

hay te deje tu foto pica y medi en donde puede que alla problema segundo dime donde va el positivo y el negativo quiero saber donde darle 12 para que levante temperatura el que esta asiendo problema siempre calenta un componente en corto es mas facil detectar un componente trabajando si el integrado calienta esta en corto o cierta etapa si el transistor esta en corto base emisor calienta mal 

Exito cordial saludo SSTC


----------



## maranto87 (Abr 4, 2012)

Hola  SSTC , muy valiosa tu ayuda en este proceso, me siento 99.9 cerca de que el bajo vuelva a funcionar , solo me falta aplicarme bien en la soldadura SMD (he estado viendo infinidad de video, y reuniendo casi todas las herramientas).

Desde un principio me dijiste que checara los pines , ahora ya mas adentrado el tema, todo el rompecabezas se arma. ( lo podras ver en la imagen)

Ahora puedo decir que ya se medir SEMICONDUCTORES, casi en su totalidad ya que el transistor no se deja ,estuve viendo demasiados criterios, pero por lo pronto no esta tronado creo yo por que no tiene continuidad.

Lo que me pediste que midiera todo esta en orde ( solo me falta checar al 100% el transistor)

las resistencia fusible, en ohms miden 0.06 ohms y tienen continuidad (como todo fusible bueno).

y las otras dos  103=9.94 k ohms y 102=1.005 K ohms , hice su correspondiente con los codigos y esta en rango tambien medi otras del mismo valor e igual en orden

Regresando a la imagen.

mi conclusión con toda la ayuda que aquí me dieron:

se puede ver en la imagen que los pines de entrada de la pila, al cambiarlo lo primero que se encuentra es el condensador polarizado (el que sin saber de los pines, resultaba en falla).

y pues al ponerle los 9V de la pila en polaridad contraria trono!

aun no he cambiado el C.I , pero ya lo tengo.

En este momento estoy volviendo a checar todo, y terminando me dirijo por el condensador que esta averiado.

GRACIAS me aprendi mas de electronica y podre salvar mi bajo


----------



## Troglodita (Abr 4, 2012)

Muchos aparatos a pilas llevan un diodo en directo en serie con la alimentación, o en inverso y en paralelo para proteger el circuito si se conecta la pila alrrevés. Es probable que tenga un diodo en paralelo con la alimentación y se haya quedado en corto. Puedes comprobarlo con el polímetro con la pila de alimentación del bajo quitada. De ser así, sólo con quitar el diodo empezará a funcionar. Le puedes poner un diodo normal, 1N4001, en paralelo con la alimentación y en inverso para seguir protegiendo el circuito.
Suerte.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 4, 2012)

Bien *maranto87*, entiendo el concepto y tiene logica lo que dices si esos
capacitores estuvieron en polaridad invertida durante el tiempo que dices que la
bateria se calento si es probable que se hallan jodido intenta probar conectando
la bateria, pero previo levanta ese capacitor que dices que desconfias si es el que calienta
la bateria (no tiene que recalentar) y no es necesario que cambies el integrado
fijate yo no veo el codigo el Zoom mio no tiene tanta fuerza, pero lecanta el pin
de donde se alimenta con positivo y hay no puede levantar temperatura y pone el tester en serie con la bateria y medi el amperaje si te marca lo minimo es porque lo demas esta todo 
bien y el problema puede que este en E105 y el integrado pero proba de a uno 
por hay te salva de sacar el integrado


----------

